# Galloway, Highland and Maine Anjou dropped Royal Winter Fair Toronto



## Royd Wood (Jul 14, 2012)

GUTTED - The Royal Winter Fair has come down hard on the rare breeds which were showing at the Royal for many years, none of the mentioned breeds met the Royal magic number of 40 head in the 2011 show ring. The Galloways had 37 in the ring but on other years have had many more. I am mortified even more by the Royal using a picture of a Highland to promote this years show even though they have also been axed. 

OUTRAGEOUS BEHAVIOR The Royal Comittee - yes I'm livid - it was always the Canadian Galloway National Show at the Royal and which cattle did Prince Charles go straight over to when he opened the 2010 show - Was it Angus or Hereford (who we have made more stall space for) - No it was the Galloway - The Highland cattle have been a huge crowd puller along with the Belted Galloway - dont these people realise that these breeds are important and critical to the future of the beef industry - WAKE UP YOU NUMPTY's and the Shorthorn only just survived the axe - what a joke - a prestegious beef show consisting of Angus, Charolais, Limousin and Hereford (which as breeds I like all) comeon give the little man a break too

Edit - cooled down a little and removed strongish lang


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! That really stinks! I think the lower numbers of ANY animal being shown....the more important it should be to allow and promote that particular breed. Back yard farmers, hobbyists and smaller producers are going to be the lifelines when the mass numbers of industry standard animals encounter a crisis that they are all susceptible to. I hope those folks in charge, see a little more of the light and make a few changes. They definitely have no right to use the pic of a breed they aren't allowing to be shown....as a spectator I'd be pretty irritated if I showed up to see the breed pictured in an add that wasn't allowed to be there.

I happen to prefer breeds of chickens that none of the other 4h families around here want. They all mostly prefer the old standards that everyone else has. And at the county fair, we almost always have folks ask us about our breeds that they have never seen or heard of.........Same with goats, hardly anyone around here has Nigerians... A few dairy breeds can be found like saanens or the occasional la mancha. Boers and mixes are a dime a dozen....All my goats are from many miles away and folks are pretty disappointed when I tell them that most came from at least 4 hours North or South, no local breeders here.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 15, 2012)

You would think they would use these rare crowd pleasing breeds to not only A)pull in people and B) promote historic breeds....sigh petition petition petition!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 15, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> You would think they would use these rare crowd pleasing breeds to not only A)pull in people and B) promote historic breeds....sigh petition petition petition!


x2  Is is a big money talks decision?


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I am mortified even more by the Royal using a picture of a Highland to promote this years show even though they have also been axed.


Couldn't this be viewed as misrepresentation? Down south of you, that's a big deal and often makes lawyers rub their hands in glee.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 17, 2012)

In years past, has this "magic number" always been 40 head--or is this something new in their requirements?


----------

